# Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung



## Engele63 (26 Januar 2010)

Ich weiss kaum, wo anfangen....durch einen mißglückten Anbieterwechsel habe ich leider 2 Anbieter: Telekom und seit August noch KabelBW..ich will die Geschichte nur nicht zu lang machen, deshalb lasse ich die Details dazu noch aus..Anfang November bekam ich von Telekom einen Anruf, dass innerhalb weniger Tage aussergewöhnlich hohe Kosten für 0137er Anwahlen entstanden wären(in 4 Tagen 400 Euro). Man bot mir eine Sperre für solche Numern an. Ich wunderte mich, weil ich gleich zu Beginn(2006) alle kostenpflichtigen Nummern wie Handys, Sonderrufnummern etc hatte sperren lassen. Mit 4 Kindern hielt ich das für sinnvoll. Anscheinend wurde mein Vertrag irgendwann umgstellt, und galt von da an als neu, so dass die Sperren rausfielen. Also verhängten wir die Sperre neu. Immerhin hat die Telekom einen gewissen Schutz bei ungewöhnlich hohen Verbindungskosten.
Anfang Dezember kam die KabelBW-Rechnung, und betrug statt wie bisher etwa 40 Euro nun 2800 Euro!!!:wall: Ich rief dort an, ob es sich um einen Irrtum handeln könne?? Nein, da müsse jemand wohl fleissig telefoniert haben, wurde mir gesagt. Ich bat darum vorsorglich auch eine Sperre für 0137er Nummern einzurichten, um die ging es nämlich auch hier. Nein, KabelBW legt gundsätzlich keine Sperre für solche Nummern ein, nicht weil sie es nicht können, nein sie wollen es nicht. :wall:Ich habe gegen beide Rechnungen Einspruch eingelegt, beide Anbieter beharren darauf, dass diese Einwahlen vom Festnetz aus geführt worden sind. Ich war bei der Polizei, aber nach Rücksprache mit Kabel-BW sagt auch die Polizei, es gäbe keinen Anhaltspunkt für eine Straftat, es wäre technisch nicht möglich, dass durch einen Dialer, oder Trojaner oder so Festnetzkosten verursacht werden. Natürlich verdächtigt man meine Kinder. Bei den Nummern, die angewählt wurden, handelt es sich um eine Möglichkeit, Paysafe-Guthaben aufzuladen. Für 14 Anrufe(für je 1 Euro) bekommt man einen Code für 10 Euro Guthaben. Also vermutet die Polizei, eins meiner Kinder spielt online, und hat sich so Geld aufgeladen. Aber: nach der 2800 Euro Rechnung sprach ich na klar mit meinen Kindern(14, 16, 18, 20), von denen übrigens keiner stundenlang am Stück immer wieder wählen könnte, ohne dass ich es bemerke. Und, es ging danach ja weiter, denn die nächste Rechnung betrug 3500 Euro:wall:, da Kabel BW ja wie gesagt keine Sperre verhängt. Und nach der ersten Rechnung hängte ich ans Kabel BW-Modem das schnurgebundene Telefon, dass diese mitgeliefert hatten. Und Modem und Telefon stehen im Wohnzimmer, wo ich mich abends aufhalte, und NIEMAND telefonieren kann, ohne dass ich es merke, schon gar nicht 200 mal am Tag für wenige Sekunden. Ich habe pro Monat 30 Seiten Einzelverbindugsnachweise.
Nach der zweiten Rechnung nahm ich das KabelBW-Modem vom Netz, was sollte ich sonst tun? Ich habe einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale, abr leider erst am 03.02. Wie jeder merkt, habe ich wenig Ahnung, es fehlen sicher technische Fakten: Bei Kabel-BW habe ich nur ein Modem(Atlanta), keinen Router. Dort war nur ein Rechner am Netz, per Kabel. Bei Telekom haben wir einen Speedport w 700 Router. Was mir wichtig erscheint, ich bekam vor längerer Zeit ein Schreiben der Telekom, dass über unsere IP-Adresse Spammails verschickt wurden, und der T-Online Email-Ausgang deshalb gesperrt wurde. Ich habe danach nur geschaut, ob auf jedem Rechner ein Virenschutz ist, mehr aber nicht. Bei Zugangsversuchen im Router hab ich etwas gesehen, dass "Smurf" heisst, was ja wohl auch ein Fremdzugriff ist, oder? Ausserdem tauchen auf beiden Rechnungen als das Problem losging, Beträge für Acoreus, Intellegence und SNT-Multiconnect auf, also 0900-er Nummern, die man beim googlen über Computerbetrüger und Abzocker ja massenhaft findet. Aber kann da ein Zusammenhang bestehen? Wenn unser Telekom Router gehackt oder was auch immer wurde, kann sich das auch auf Kabel-BW auswirken, wenn ein Rechner per w-lan  bei Telekom ist, und mit dem Kabel am Kabel-BW-Modem hängt?
Die Einwahlen fanden übrigens Anfang November bei beiden Anbietern stundenlang zur gleichen Zeit statt. Das wollte ich als Argument im Gespräch mit den Polizisten benutzen, aber deren Schlussfolgerung war dann lediglich, es müssten 2 meiner Kinder gewesen sein. :wall:Für einen Forenbeitrag ist dies sicher zu lang, und es fehlen sicher noch Fakten, aber ich weiss echt nicht weiter? Ich habe an die Anbieter ettliche Mails geschrieben, ettliche Tefonate geführt, hab auch an ein Computermagazin gerschrieben, aber es ist keine Hilfe in Sicht. Mein Telefon wird sicher morgen abgestellt, denn man hatte mir für die strittigen Beträge Aufschub bis morgen gewährt bei der Telekom. Kabel-BW traue ich mich nicht mehr einzustecken, da diese Einwahlen ja ständig weiterliefen, ohne dass jemand telefoniert hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Zum Anwalt. Schnell. 
Und: jemand muß alles technisch sichern, u.a. ein Image vom Rechner machen (ob man bei einem Modem/Roter/sonstwas Sicherungen machen kann, weiß ich nicht, werde hier aber einen kundigen Menschen fragen). 
Nichts löschen, keine Einstellungen verändern. 
EVNs aufheben.
Polizei einschalten. (Juristen: wenn sie Anzeige gegen unbekannt wegen ... ??? ... machen würde und es käme raus, dass es die Kinder waren, was dann?) 
Haben die Anrufe System? (gleiche Dauer? andere Auffälligkeiten?)

um welche 0137 geht es?
EVN beantragen (rückwirkend), falls nötig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*



Engele63 schrieb:


> Ich war bei der Polizei, aber nach Rücksprache mit Kabel-BW sagt auch die Polizei, es gäbe keinen Anhaltspunkt für eine Straftat, es wäre technisch nicht möglich, dass durch einen Dialer, oder Trojaner oder so Festnetzkosten verursacht werden.


Quatsch. Dass Mehrwertnummern ohne eigene Anwahl auf den EVN kommen können - damit wirbt ja Atlas selbst...
Ist das vielleicht ein Dorfpolizist, der vor 'nem 386er sitzt und der Schreibmaschine nachtrauert?


> Natürlich verdächtigt man meine Kinder. Bei den Nummern, die angewählt wurden, handelt es sich um eine Möglichkeit, Paysafe-Guthaben aufzuladen. Für 14 Anrufe(für je 1 Euro) bekommt man einen Code für 10 Euro Guthaben. Also vermutet die Polizei, eins meiner Kinder spielt online, und hat sich so Geld aufgeladen.


Selbst wenn es so wäre, könnte man dagegen vorgehen. Das können Dir aber die Juristen besser erklären als ich.



> Ich habe einen Termin bei der Verbraucherzentrale, abr leider erst am 03.02.


Erwähne denen ggü., dass Du auch hier Hilfe gesucht hast.


> Ausserdem tauchen auf beiden Rechnungen als das Problem losging, Beträge für Acoreus, Intellegence und SNT-Multiconnect auf, also 0900-er Nummern, die man beim googlen über Computerbetrüger und Abzocker ja massenhaft findet.


Das kann auch von Onlinespielen kommen. 


> Die Einwahlen fanden übrigens Anfang November bei beiden Anbietern stundenlang zur gleichen Zeit statt. Das wollte ich als Argument im Gespräch mit den Polizisten benutzen, aber deren Schlussfolgerung war dann lediglich, es müssten 2 meiner Kinder gewesen sein. :wall:


Na klar doch! Und wenn Du nur ein Kind hättest, dann hätte es halt vier Hände :wall:



> Ich habe an die Anbieter ettliche Mails geschrieben, ettliche Tefonate geführt, hab auch an ein Computermagazin gerschrieben, aber es ist keine Hilfe in Sicht. Mein Telefon wird sicher morgen abgestellt, denn man hatte mir für die strittigen Beträge Aufschub bis morgen gewährt bei der Telekom. Kabel-BW traue ich mich nicht mehr einzustecken, da diese Einwahlen ja ständig weiterliefen, ohne dass jemand telefoniert hat.


Du bist hier an der richtigen Adresse, um Hilfe zu erhalten... Was meinst Du mit "Aufschub für die strittigen Beträge?"
*Wenn ich unberechtigte Anteile auf der Rechnung habe, muß ich den unstrittigen Teil der Rechnung bezahlen - also die normalen Gebühren und dann dem Anbieter genau erklären, welche Beträge ich zahle* Dann darf er mir nicht einfach mal so eben den Anschluß sperren.


----------



## Engele63 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Einzelverbindungsnachweise habe ich. Die Nummern sind 01377 999888, 01377 99988833 und 01378 005050. Die finden sich auf der Seite von Paysafe. Deshalb meint ja die Polizei, jemand in meinem Haushalt(sie verdächtigen am ehesten meinen Ältesten) würde online zocken. Denn jemand hätte die dort erhaltenen Guthabencodes bei Bet and Win verspielt. Hätte ich Anzeige ertattet, wären die 2 Polizisten SOFORT mitgekommen, und hätten die 5 Rechner in unserem Haushalt mitgenommen. Das würde dann mindestens 3 Wochen, eher aber mehrere Monate dauern, da es wichtigere Fälle gebe. Ich fragte, ob man das nicht etappenweise machen könne, weil meine eine Tochter gerade Abi macht, und die andere ihren Realschulabschluss, wofür sie ihre Rechner echt brauchen. Das würde nicht gehen, weil meine Kinder dann Bewise verschwinden lassen könnten, falls es eins von Ihnen war. Entweder alle Rechner, und sofort, oder gar nicht.... Sie meinten auch, dass man darauf keine entlastenden Beweise finden könne, höchstens Beweise, dass die Codes von einem unserer Rechner verspielt worden wären. Das würde dann gegen das betroffene Kind eine Anzeige wegen Vortäuschen einer Straftat geben. Es würde uns aber auch nicht entlasten, wenn die Codes NICHT von einem der PCs verspielt worden wären, da es technisch unmöglich wäre, dass Festnetzkosten entstehen, ohne dass auch jemand bei uns gewählt hätte. An der Telefonrechnung würde es also nichts ändern, auch wenn die Codes nicht bei uns verwendet worden wären.
Da ich mir sicher bin, dass das keins meiner Kinder war, nicht nur weil ich ihre Mutter bin, sondern völlig logisch und begründbar: wie soll das gehen, wenn das Telefon unbenutzt einen Meter vor mir steht? Denn so war es ja zumindest im zweiten Monat!
Das mit dem Anwalt ist eigentlich klar, aber, ich bin durch Scheidung alleinerziehend, habe auch keine Rechtschutzversicherung...Deshalb die Verbraucherberatung, das kostet zwar auch pro 20 min Gespräch 20 Euro, ist aber wohl günstiger als ein Anwalt?
Das mit dem Image, wer kann denn sowas machen?  Ich bin mir sicher, irgendwer solte sich Rechner ,Modem und Router ansehen, aber wer? Die Anbieter wollen das Geld, die haben an Aufklärug der Sache Null Interesse....einen Fachmann werde ich mir kaum leisten können

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:09:10 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:03:54 ----------

die 0137er Beträge erscheinen nicht bei Beträgen anderer Anbieter, sondern bei den normalen Telefonkosten...ich habe nur den unstrittigen Betrag überwiesen, aber die Telekom hat mir Zahlungsfrist bis 27.01. gesetzt, dann würden sie sperren..


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*



Engele63 schrieb:


> Einzelverbindungsnachweise habe ich. Die Nummern sind 01377 999888, 01377 99988833 und 01378 005050. Die finden sich auf der Seite von Paysafe.


ok. Das stimmt so.


> Deshalb meint ja die Polizei, jemand in meinem Haushalt(sie verdächtigen am ehesten meinen Ältesten) würde online zocken.


"Sie haben den Täter also nicht erkannt?"
"Nein"
"obwohl er nur 5m von ihnen entfernt war?"
"ja"
"Sind sie blind?"
"nein"
"Dann lügen sie!"
"Nein, es war nachts"

Fakt ist:
Tricksereien sind immer möglich, auch wenn nicht jkedem Polizisten jede Trickserei bekannt ist.

Fakt ist auch: 
Schon sehr oft hat sich am Ende tatsächlich heraus gestellt, dass Kinder online gezockt haben, ich erinnere mich da spontan an mehrere Fälle. Ich mache das keinen Eltern der Welt zum Vorwurf, zudem das in meinen Augen Abzocke bleibt, wenn auch evtl. legal...
Wie stellt Bet&Win eigentlich sicher, dass die Leute, die dort per paysafe bezahlen, über 18 sind? 
@Juristen: können MInderjährige Geld für Wetten ausgeben, die man erst ab 18 nutzen darf?



> Denn jemand hätte die dort erhaltenen Guthabencodes bei Bet and Win verspielt.


welche Gutscheincodes? Von wem kommt die Info, dass es bestimmte, klar auflistbare Gutscheincodes waren? Wer hat das auf welchem Weg von wem erfahren???



> Hätte ich Anzeige ertattet, wären die 2 Polizisten SOFORT mitgekommen, und hätten die 5 Rechner in unserem Haushalt mitgenommen.
> Das würde dann mindestens 3 Wochen, eher aber mehrere Monate dauern, da es wichtigere Fälle gebe. Ich fragte, ob man das nicht etappenweise machen könne, weil meine eine Tochter gerade Abi macht, und die andere ihren Realschulabschluss, wofür sie ihre Rechner echt brauchen. Das würde nicht gehen, weil meine Kinder dann Bewise verschwinden lassen könnten, falls es eins von Ihnen war. Entweder alle Rechner, und sofort, oder gar nicht.... Sie meinten auch, *dass man darauf keine entlastenden Beweise finden könne*, höchstens Beweise, dass die Codes von einem unserer Rechner verspielt worden wären. Das würde dann gegen das betroffene Kind eine Anzeige wegen Vortäuschen einer Straftat geben. Es würde uns aber auch nicht entlasten, wenn die Codes NICHT von einem der PCs verspielt worden wären, *da es technisch unmöglich wäre, dass Festnetzkosten entstehen, ohne dass auch jemand bei uns gewählt hätte.* An der Telefonrechnung würde es also nichts ändern, auch wenn die Codes nicht bei uns verwendet worden wären.


Ach ja, die Polizei... Die wissen ja alles... Sind ja auch in EDV fit, seit es da diese Officefortbildung gab...


> Da ich mir sicher bin, dass das keins meiner Kinder war, nicht nur weil ich ihre Mutter bin, sondern völlig logisch und begründbar: wie soll das gehen, wenn das Telefon unbenutzt einen Meter vor mir steht? Denn so war es ja zumindest im zweiten Monat!


Es gibt auch Abos, da muß man die Nummer eben NICHT wählen, die wird einfach auf den EVN gezaubert. Aber ich will hier keine Verschwörungstheorien anbringen...


> Das mit dem Anwalt ist eigentlich klar, aber, ich bin durch Scheidung alleinerziehend, habe auch keine Rechtschutzversicherung...Deshalb die Verbraucherberatung, das kostet zwar auch pro 20 min Gespräch 20 Euro, ist aber wohl günstiger als ein Anwalt?


Du willst die VZ anrufen? Dann lass es.

was den Anwalt angeht: Lies das mal:
Anwaltskosten - Beratungsschein - Antispam Wiki



> Das mit dem Image, wer kann denn sowas machen?  Ich bin mir sicher, irgendwer solte sich Rechner ,Modem und Router ansehen, aber wer?


schreib mir mal eine PN, wo Ihr wohnt, größere Stadt reicht. Vielleicht kennt irgendjemand hier einen netten Menschen in Eurer Gegend. Versprechen kann ich nichts. Ich könnte ein Image erstellen und bin alles andere als ein PC-Experte... Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du dazu hier Hilfe erhalten könntest.



> Die Anbieter wollen das Geld, die haben an Aufklärug der Sache Null Interesse....einen Fachmann werde ich mir kaum leisten können


Schon mal dran gedacht, einen örtlichen Politiker anzusprechen? Mit Medien wäre ich vorsichtig, da ja die Möglichkeit nicht auszuschließen ist, dass DOCH die Kinder was damit zu tun haben. Wie fit sind die denn am PC? Wie viel Zeit verbringen sie am PC? Was machen die am PC? (Bitte diese Fragen für Dich beantworten, nicht hier und auch niemals ggü. einem der Anbieter)




> ich habe nur den unstrittigen Betrag überwiesen, aber die Telekom hat mir Zahlungsfrist bis 27.01. gesetzt, dann würden sie sperren..


Juristen hier?


----------



## Engele63 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

zur Verbraucherzentrale: nein, ich will die nicht nur anrufen, ich habe einen Termin dort(in Stuttgart) Die Kosten sind die gleichen, was mich schon etwas verwunderte...ein telefonisches Beratungsgespräch kostet 1,75 ? Euro pro min, ein persönliches Gespräch kostet pro 20 min 19,95 Euro...Die müssen wohl auch ihre Kosten decken?
Ich habe auch einige Fälle gegoogelt, wo sich häufig herausstellte, dass es dann doch die Kinder waren....da aber Anbieter und Polizei behaupten, jemand müsse das Telefon in die Hand genommen und gewählt haben, anders wäre es technisch nicht möglich, waren meine Kinder für mich entlastet. Denn bei Kabel-BW lief das ja wochenlang zu Zeiten, wo ich daheim war, und das Telefon von denen unbenutzt bei mir im Wohnzimmer stand., eben abends, nach Feierabend.
Was sind das für Abos?? Man kann also doch Beträge auf der Festnetzrechnung haben, ohne das Telefon benutzt zu haben??


----------



## Antiscammer (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*



Engele63 schrieb:


> Was mir wichtig erscheint, ich bekam vor längerer Zeit ein Schreiben der Telekom, dass über unsere IP-Adresse Spammails verschickt wurden, und der T-Online Email-Ausgang deshalb gesperrt wurde. Ich habe danach nur geschaut, ob auf jedem Rechner ein Virenschutz ist, mehr aber nicht.



Jemand, der sich damit auskennt, sollte den Rechner auf Trojaner prüfen.

Wahrscheinlich habt Ihr einen ISDN-Anschluß. Dann könnte z.B. mal ein CAPI-Dialer im Spiel sein. Sind allerdings sehr selten.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Polizei... Die wissen ja alles... Sind ja auch in EDV fit, seit es da diese Officefortbildung gab...


@ Aka, jetzt lass doch mal die Pollerei aus dem Spiel! Gleiches empfehle ich auch dir, Engele63. Du bist in BW, gelle? Dort gibt es (außer beim LKA Stuttgart) mMn keine Strafverfolger, die überhaupt auch nur annähernd in der Lage wären, den Sachverhalt sondieren, erfassen und eine Klärung herbei führen könnten. Grund dafür ist einmal mehr, dass es nicht die Aufgabe ist, solche Probleme aus zu ermitteln. Die Tendenz ist klar zivil!

Wie schon geschrieben wurde - das ist ein Fall für einen Anwalt, der dann versucht, die Problematik über die Rechtsabteilungen der Telkos zu klären. Alles andere ist nicht ziel führend!

Stutzig macht mich die Tatsache, dass Engele63 zugleich bei zwei Providern unter Vertrag ist. Was sind das für Tarife und wie wird der Anschluss zugeführt? Wie viele Dosen und Leitungen gibt es für den Zugang?


----------



## Engele63 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Ich bin bei der Telekom seit 2006....Anfang letzten Jahres erschien jemand von Kabel BW, und drückte mir einen Vertrag auf...anders kann man das kaum nennen. Ich bin sonst nicht naiv, aber das war fast das dümmste, was ich je gemacht habe. Der Mann kam angeblich, um das Kabelfernsehen abzuschalten, da ich Zahlungsrückstände hatte(ca100 Euro, durch Trennung von meinem Exmann bedingt) und lief nachher raus, mit einem Vertrag in der Tasche. Er hatte meine korrekte Unterschrift aber durchgestrichen, und gemeint, da ich ja eh geschieden werde, könne ich mit meinem Mädchennamen unterschreiben, das wär besser...ich war unter Zeitdruck, Mittagspause fast rum..und nach kurzer Diskssion hab ich Trottel das getan. Der Telekomvertrag war zu Ende August kündbar, sollte zu diesem Zeitpunkt direkt von Kabel-BW gekündigt werden, und Kabel-Bw sollte dann freigeschaltet werden. Das wurde es auch, aber Telekom wurde nie gekündigt. Klar, da hätte ich schon rechtliche Schritte einleiten sollen...hab ich aber nicht:wall: So hatte ich also 2 Anbieter am Hals..
Das sind also zwei unterschiedliche Anschlüsse, einmal über die normale Telekomleitung, und einmal über Kabel. Wo vorher nur Kabelfernsehen war, wurde eine neue Dose angebaut, wo das Modem dranhängt. Verbunden war das Ganze höchstens über einen Rechner, der an beiden Anbietern gleichzeitig hing...Ich habe gelesen, dass Dialer bei DSL nur Schaden anrichten können, wenn man noch zusätzlich eine ISDN-Verbindung am Rechner hat. Kann der Anschluß ans Kabelmodem einen ähnlichen Effekt haben?


----------



## blowfish (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*



Engele63 schrieb:


> So hatte ich also 2 Anbieter am Hals..



Mal *dummfrag* hast du von Kabel eine extra Rufnummer bekommen oder wurde die Nummer portiert?


----------



## Sirius (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Ist die Telekom-Verbindung ein ISDN-Anschluss?


----------



## Engele63 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

ich bekam eine extra Nummer..wie gesagt, ich hatte ja dann leider 2 Anbieter..

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:57:14 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:55:25 ----------

ähm..es ist ein DSL- Modem..aber ISDN Telefonie, wenn ich das richtig sehe...


----------



## Sirius (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Wenn es ein ISDN-Anschluss ist, gibt es neben dem DSL-Kabel zum Speedport eine zusätzliche Kabelverbindung zwischen der Telefondose und dem Speedport mit einem Kasten (NTBA) dazwischen?


----------



## Engele63 (27 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

ja, da hängt ein NTBA dazwischen...


----------



## Sirius (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Fasst man alle Fakten zusammen, dann sieht es so aus, als würden die Anrufe tatsächlich von jemandem stammen, der direkten Zugriff auf die Telefonanlage hat. Ein Hacker, der von außen kommt, scheidet ziemlich sicher aus.

Die Konfiguration der Telefonanlage wird recht gut beschrieben.

* Zugang Nr. 1 ist ein DSL-Anschluss von Kabel-BW mit einem Scientific-Atlanta-Modem und direkt angeschlossenem PC ohne Router. Telefoniert wird über VoIP. Eine Firewall ist nicht vorhanden.

* Zugang Nr. 2 ist ein DSL-Anschluss der Telekom mit einem Speedport W700. Telefoniert wird normal über das Festnetz. An den Speedport W700 können PCs über 4 LAN-Zugänge (kabelgebunden) angeschlossen werden. Zusätzlich ist ein WLAN integriert, über das weitere PCs angeschlossen werden können. Der Speedport W700 enthält eine integrierte Firewall. Das WLAN kann über WEP und WPA/WPA2 verschlüsselt werden. 

* Ein einzelner PC hängt direkt ohne Firewall am Modem von Kabel-BW und ist über WLAN mit dem Speedport des Telekom-Anschlusses verbunden.

* Das zum Anschluss der Telekom gehörige Mail-Postfach wurde gesperrt, weil über den Anschluss Spam verschickt wurde. Das ist ein ungewöhnlicher Vorgang, da eine möglicherweise eingeschleuste Schadsoftware eher nicht den Mail-Account eines Benutzers zum Spammen verwendet, sondern seine eigene Spam-Software mitbringt. Außerdem müsste die eingeschleuste Schadsoftware zunächst die Zugangsdaten des Mail-Accounts in Erfahrung bringen, bevor darüber Spam verschickt werden kann. Das stellt eine weitere Hürde dar. Die Anzahl der vesendeten Mails sind bei der Telekom auf 100 Stück pro Tag begrenzt und 1000 pro Monat. Ein Telekom-Postfach eignet sich nicht zum effektiven Versenden von Spam.


Der Sachverhalt ist, dass von *beiden* Telefonanschlüsse die gleichen 0137-Nummern angerufen wurden. Der Anrufer hat also auf beide Anschlüsse Zugriff. Entweder kommt der Anrufer aus dem Haushalt der Geschädigten oder ein Hacker von außen hat beide Anschlüsse unter seine Kontrolle gebracht.

Ein gehacktes Schnurlos-Telefon kann man ausschließen, da zwei voneinander unabhängige Anschlüsse betroffen sind. Ein potentieller Hacker müsste nicht nur das Schnurlos-Telefon unter seine Kontrolle bringen, sondern auch noch den anderen Telefonanschluss (entweder per Trojaner oder durch eine angezapfte Leitung).


Der Hinweis auf eine Sperre der Telekom wegen Spam-Versands deutet auf zumindest einen gehackten Computer hin, sofern zu 100% ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass der Spammer nicht doch direkten physischen Zugang zum Computer hat.

Aber selbst wenn der Computer am Telekom-Anschluss unter fremder Kontrolle eines Hackers stünde, so wäre es einem Hacker nicht möglich, darüber zu telefonieren. Der DSL-Anschluss ist über den Splitter vom Telefon-Netz getrennt. Eine optional vorhandene zweite ISDN-Verbindung zum NTBA wird vom Speedport nur zu den Telefonbuchsen durchgeschleift, ohne dass man darauf vom Speedport aus über den Computer telefonierend zugreifen könnte. 

Es ist nicht möglich, über einen Computer mit einem Speedport W700 eine Festnetz-Telefonverbindung aufzubauen, weil der Speedport die Internet-DSL-Anbindung strikt von der Telefon-Festnetzanbindung trennt. Die Anbindung eines Computers läuft über eine Ethernet-Netzwerk-Verbindung.
Eine Telefon-Verbindung kann von einem angeschlossenen Computer nur per VoIP-Einwahl über DSL hergestellt werden. Ein Festnetz-Dialer für ein Modem funktioniert nicht und der Speedport W700 hat keinerlei CAPI-Funktionalitäten.


Es ist für einen Hacker von außen nicht möglich, gleichzeitig von beiden Computern aus zu telefonieren. Es bleibt also nur die Erklärung übrig, dass der Anrufer direkten Zugang zu den Telefonleitungen haben muss.


----------



## Alter Sack (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Guck Dir doch mal die Zuleitungen ins Haus an, sind meist im Keller neben oder unter der Treppe. Wenn da einige unerklärliche Kabel oder Drähte sind, sofort die Polizei und den Entstördienst Deiner Anbieter anrufen. Die sollen dann die Kabel im Beisein der Polizei entfernen und dem Verlauf nachgehen. Wenn Du in einem Mehrfamilienhaus wohnst ist es ohne weiteres möglich, dass sich einer Deiner "lieben" Mitbewohner bei Dir aufgeschaltet hat. Passierte mir mit meinem Kabelfernsehen bei Unitimedia.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:02:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:56:33 ----------

Nachtrag:
Wenn bekannt ist, dass da Gutscheincodes bei Bet and win verbastelt wurden würde ich die Anbieter um die Codes bitten. Die Kripo/Staatsanwalt kann dann auf Gerichtsbeschluss Bet and Win zwingen den Namen des Codenutzers rauszugeben.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*



Alter Sack schrieb:


> Die Kripo/Staatsanwalt kann dann auf Gerichtsbeschluss Bet and Win zwingen den Namen des Codenutzers rauszugeben.


Wenn das nur so einfach wäre, da Gutscheincodes an wiederum andere Nutzer verhökert werden und außerdem die bwin International Ltd. doch gar nicht in D ansässig ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

[offtopic]
Apropos Betandwin und andere Länder... Reducal, weißt Du, wer in Spanien vergeblich versucht hat, die Rechte an "betandwin" zu bekommen? Na? Unser dänischer Freund MSP von der "Sun Telecom" 
[/offtopic]

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:28:17 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:24:07 ----------




Reducal schrieb:


> da Gutscheincodes an wiederum andere Nutzer verhökert werden und außerdem die bwin International Ltd. doch gar nicht in D ansässig ist.


Nur noch einmal zum Mitschreiben: Man zahlt mit seinem Telefon für irgendwas, das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar ist. Man muß aber zahlen. Wenn man wissen will, für was man zahlt, läuft man gegen eine Mauer.

Ich wollte es nur noch einmal ausdrücklich aussprechen, was da passiert - uns ist das ja klar, aber es gibt sicher viele da draußen, die das noch nicht wissen. Die sollten das schnellstens mal ihrem örtlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten erzählen, was in unserer sauberen Republik für ein Mist passieren darf... Scheunentorweite Löcher zu Ungunsten der Verbraucher und zu Gunsten von Firmen, die sich ausdrücklich dazu bekennen, jeden Graubereich zu nutzen - und die oft genug Kunden haben, die eindeutig kriminell handeln.

Mehrwertdienste abschaffen. Basta.

PS: Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass ein Kind 6000 Euro in paysafe-codes investiert. Das kann ich nicht glauben... Aber die Analyse von Sirius stimmt. Trotzdem sollte der Rechner und die komplette T-Anlage untersucht werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Aka-Aka,

Du hast recht. Was hier in unserer ach so fortschrittsgläubigen Bananenrepublik abläuft ist Hohnepipel. 

OH, es gibt die BNetzA, die innerhalb von 2 Monaten rd 500000,--€ Busgelder verhängt hat, aber was nutzt es der hier geschilderten Problematik?

Solange die Ermittlungsbehörden n icht bereit sind ihre Aufgabe dem Bürger gerecht zu verfolgen und jede Anzeige als Belästigung empfinden kommen wir nicht weiter. 

Die entsprechenden Gesetze sind, wenn auch machnmal etwas verbesserungswürdig, vorhanden, warum wendet sie keiner an? Aus Bequemlichkeit!

Warum kommt in so einem krassen FAll ( 6000€ verneinte Leistungsinanspruchnahme) keiner von den Jungs in den schwarzen Ledermänteln (ich kenne einige die so aussehen bzw rumlaufen) raus und guckt sich die Teleanlage mal genauer an. Bringt vlt. gleichzeitig mal Entstörer von beiden Anbietern mit? 

In diesem Fall wird ja noch nicht mal der Frage nachgegangen, ob es sich um einen technischen Fehler handeln könnte, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass ein einigermassen technisch versierter Dritter sich das Konglomerat zu Nutzen gemacht hat um seiner Spielsucht zu frönen.

Übrigens, der Sohn eines Mitbewohners, gelernter Elektriker, hat bei meinem Kabelanschluss an unverdächtiger Stelle eine Weiche eingebaut, sodass seine Freundin über meinen Kabelanschluss bei Unitymedia kostenlos Fersehen konnte.

Aka-Aka, so nebenbei, ich würde mich gerne mal mit Dir unterhalten, bei Rechti.de

grüsse Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

[offtopic]


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aka-Aka, so nebenbei, ich würde mich gerne mal mit Dir unterhalten, bei Rechti.de
> grüsse Klaus



Tja, ich ziehe mich derzeit an allen Fronten zurück und vergrabe mich in meinem Sandhaufen. Und damit das mit dem Rückzug klappt, habe ich ziemlich viel Geld in ein alternatives Freizeitmanagement gesteckt 

Propellerhead Software - Products - Record



[/offtopic]


----------



## Engele63 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

ich bin zwar noch nicht wirklich weiter, aber ich habe festgestellt, dass bei Zugriffsveruchen auf unseren Router regelmäßig jede Menge "Smurf" Attacken auftauchen, die aber jeweils am nächsten Tag nicht mehr drin stehen. Ich habs aber auf meinem Desktop abgespeichert...zum Glück....
Ist das nur der Auslöser dafür, dass über unsere IP-Adresse Spam-Mails verschickt wurden(werden?), oder kann das etwas mit der Telefonrechnung zu tun haben? 
Und, unsere Rechner UND die ganze Anlage mitsamt dem Router müsste untersucht werden, soviel ist klar. Aber wie oder wo kann ich das machen lassen? Die Polizei hat ja "angeboten", gleich mit mir heim zu fahren, um alle 5 Rechner mitzunehmen, um sie zu untersuchen, aber mit dem Hinweis, das könne Monate dauern...Meine beiden Töchter machen gerade Abi und Mittlere Reife, also brauchen sie Ihre PCs...und sie hätten auch nicht vorher ihre wichtigen Daten runterziehen dürfen...Falls es meine Kinder gewesen wären, könnten sie ja Spuren verwischen...also entweder sofort oder gar nicht, meinten die Polizisten. Sie wiesen mich aber ja auch darauf hin, dass man auf den PCs keine Beweise zur Unrichtigkeit der Rechnungen finden könnte, sondern höchstens Beweise dafür, dass es meine Kinder gewesen wären. Mein Argument, dass im zweiten Monat am Kabel BW Modem ein kabelgebundenes Telefon hing, das also im Wohnzimmer vor meiner Nase stand, zählte für die nicht. Es konnte niemand jeden Tag stundenlang 0137er Nummern anrufen, ohne dass ich es sehe....Es MUSS eine andere Erklärung dafür geben, die irgendwie in dieser blöden Konstallation mit 2 Anbietern zugleich liegt. Und in der Tatsache, das unser Router anscheinend gehackt, Trojaner- oder Virusverseucht oder sonstwas wurde.
Ich bin nicht eine Mutter, die nicht glauben will, dass die lieben Kleinen sowas tun, sondern ich weiss, dass sie es gar nicht tun konnten. Ich hab inzwischen hilfesuchend an Akte 2010, ans CT-Magazin, in dieses Forum geschrieben, am Mittwoch bin ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale....aber die untersuchen ganz sicher nicht meien Router und die PCs...was soll ich also nur tun? Ich google dieses Thema seit Anfang Dezember....aber damit komme ich echt nicht weiter...:wall:


----------



## Engele63 (1 Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

von der Telekom war übrigens jemand da, um auf technische Störungen hin zu untersuchen, nur riefen die an, als ich arbeitete, kamen vorbei, als ich arbeitete, und nur mein Sohn zu Hause war....es läge keine technische Störung vor, so wurde mir schriftlich mitgeteilt, und den Internetanschluss dürfen sie ja nicht überprüfen..
Kabel-BW hat inzwischen tatsächlich reagiert.....indem sie mir kündigten und schrieben, dass ich wegen der offenen Forderung von ihrem Inkasso-Unternehmen hören werde...super...


----------



## Engele63 (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

ich hab noch eine Frage zu der Analyse: Ich habe keine ISDN- Telefone, sondern zwei normale, die direkt am Speedport-Router eingesteckt sind. Besteht dadurch die Möglichkeit, dass sie gehackt werden können?
Und haben UDP-Floods und Smurf-Attacken etwas mit Hackern oder Trojanern zu tun? Die habe ich nämlich dauernd bei "Zugangsversuche" im Router....


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Vergiss die Meldungen im Router einfach. Die Aussagen sind selten technisch verlässlich.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

bei mir waren es 110 (angebliche) Anrufe an diese Nr.: 01377999888, die ich nie gewählt habe (nichtmal im Schlaf, die Nummer ist nicht in der Tel-Liste der gewählten Nummern verzeichnet) Ich habe die Rechnung reklamiert, bleibe aber wohl auf 110€ Kosten sitzen. 

Ich vermute, dass irgendjemand nachts (01:20 Uhr) mein Schnurlostelephon (Siemens Gigaset SL74) gehackt hat. Die Reichweite ist ja entsprechend. Sonst kommen keine anderen Verdächtigen in Frage. Ich wohne alleine. Sowas passiert also auch in kinderlosen Haushalten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! 6000 Euro Festnetzrechnung*

Hallo!

Mit der 01377999888 wird die Paysavecard aufgeladen: pay-safer

Wenn keine Kinder da sind, dann ist irgendwie am Telefon manipuliert worden. Vielleicht ist der Verteiler zugänglich, oder das Schnurlostelefon ist gehackt worden.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Cypherdelic (31 Juli 2012)

Hast ihr bei eurem tollen super sicherem DECT Telefonen zum Beispiel beim Siemens Gigaset SL74 eine eigene System-PIN für die Basisstation vergeben.

http://gigaset.com/de/de/cms/PageCustomerServicesRegisterHandset.html 
nur mal zur info: die standardcodes sind meisstens 0000 oder sowas.

OMG mir grauts. ach du scheibenkleister. das darf nich wahr sein. jeder hanswurst mit beschränktem hirn, mit nem gekauften gigaset und der fähigkeit google zu benutzen kann sonst rein und sich einmal steam leerkaufen und gespräche nach usbekistan führen xD

Wenn der Code auf standard ist, seid ihr eh selbst verantwortlich was die öffentlichkeit mit euerm anschluss macht, dass ist wie mit den wlans. DECT ist ein funknetz das sicherheit bietet aber dafür müssen die funktionen auch fachgerecht genutzt werden.


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2012)

Und jeder Hanswurst mit beschränktem Hirn mutet uns hier Posts zu die nicht mal den geringsten Anforderungen der Rechtschreibung genügen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Juli 2012)

Nur, damit das nicht unter geht:





Cypherdelic schrieb:


> ...seid ihr eh selbst verantwortlich was die öffentlichkeit mit euerm anschluss macht, dass ist wie mit den wlans.


...und genau das ist falsch! Bei WLAN wird ein kostenloser, technischer Dienst genutzt, während bei DECT-Telefonie ohne Zustimmung des Anschlussinhabers, Kosten für diesen verursacht werden. Sicher, den Schaden hat der Anschlussinhaber - verantwortlich dafür ist er aber nicht.


----------

